# Detailing News- Autoglym pro products now online



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from AG



Autoglym said:


> You can order Autoglym Professional products direct from Autoglym today online. We have a broad range of products aimed at the professional user, many of you will be familiar with several products. These are normally only available from our franchise network, but anyone can purchase online today, you do not need a specific trade account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

